
How Much Would Mint Be Worth Now? - GlennKelman
http://blog.redfin.com/blog/2011/02/how_much_would_mint_be_worth_now.html
======
bmelton
It's also possible that they might have closed up shop, or stumbled in some
way (ala Digg) that meant they ended up selling for a lot less.

As likely as it is that they would almost certainly be worth more today, the
appropriate line in that article is " Aaron Patzer [..] knows more than any of
us do about Mint’s prospects" -- it was a free service whose revenue prospects
were limited to affiliate deals. I don't know how much (if any, Crunchbase
tells me nothing here) funding they'd taken, but it's just as likely that they
were running out of runway and needed to sell.

Does anybody know if they were even profitable?

